# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Attaching timber posts to fc flooring.

## gros21

Whats the best way to attach some hardwood posts to my deck. Just starting to price it up.  
Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

The best way isn't to attach them but make them part of the structure.

----------


## gros21

This isnt an option in this case as Im going steel deck with timber hand rails ect.

----------


## DavoSyd

What is the framing?

----------


## gros21

Its a complete kit from steel decks. Made out of 185mm c sections. Will have 15mm fc on top

----------


## DavoSyd

hopefully I'm not too obtuse, but what did the kit supplier suggest when you asked them how to attach timber posts?

----------


## gros21

Ive msged the supplier. But fc flooring prolly isnt the normal thing to put on top of the frame.

----------


## DavoSyd

I'd imagine that you would not fix it to the flooring... but instead through the flooring, to the framing?

----------

